# A major loss for the Field Trial Community



## Old Coot (Mar 9, 2008)

The Field Trial community lost one of it's own today in the sudden passing of John Fallon. No arraignments have been made as yet, but will post with additional information when available.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

God Bless, John. You will be missed. 

Hugh & Melissa


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Never met John personally. But chatted with him on the phone a few times. He was a genuinely passionate man about the dogs.
His presence here on RTF will be sorely missed.
Condolences to his friends and family


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, he was just posting the other day. This sort of news is always shocking.

Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow! So sorry to hear this!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

I too, am so sorry to hear this. He will be missed on RTF.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Very sorry to see this. He was respected here and his posts help those. He will be missed. RIP John.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh my goodness. How awful. I'll miss his salty comments on RTF.
My prayers go to his loved ones, including his dogs.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Shocker! Did not know John except through this forum. Will miss his comments. Always had good posts. RIP John.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I can't believe this....so shocking.

I have known John for more than 20 years; I raised a pup for him. I knew him as a friend as well. I just can't believe this. 

I don't know what to say


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

I always liked John's dry sense of humor and his innate ability to liven things up. 

I appreciate a man who speaks his mind and doesn't back peddle and John certainly possessed those traits.

A larger than life presence on this forum and I for one will miss his wit and feisty good natured ribbing.

Rest in peace John.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Very sorry to hear. I enjoyed reading his point of views. He will be missed.


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

I did not know John, read his posts with great interest here. Condolences and best wishes to friends and family.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Rest in Peace, John.


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

Sincerest condolences to his family and friends. Very sorry for this loss. Prayers for John and his family.

Peace,


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

10 years of hard core banter back and forth. I will raise a glass of the good stuff to him tonight

/Paul


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

What a shock, I only knew John through RTF posts, his dry wit always one for a good conversation. Thanks John, will miss your questions and comments. Say hi to Howard N. Peace be with your family.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

RIP John Fallon......


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

No, No, No! I loved hearing from this man. Agree or not, a well spoken true icon of the games. Life is fragile, never forget.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I will miss seeing him at the Canal running his dogs.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear this. A great sparring partner here on RTF. Loved the dogs. Was a hard worker for his dog clubs. I thought he had recovered well from his illness. I guess the Universe felt differently. Keep things lively in Heaven, John! You will be missed. Say hi to the rest of the RTF greats that went before you......


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

John wasn't what many perceived to be on this forum. If you trained or ran with him with him in person he was generous and giving. I remember running Kate in Master after training with John for a couple days. We went out on the last series for handler error. John said, " What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas". Despite his posts here, the "real" John was a very nice man. He loved his dogs and was in this for all the right reasons. I didn't see this coming or else would have called him and told him what his friendship meant. Very, very sad news.

Rest Well John

M


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> John wasn't what many perceived to be on this on forum. If you trained or ran with him with him in person he was generous and giving. I remember running Kate in Master after training with John for a couple days. We went out for on the last series for handler. John said, " What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas". Despite his posts here, the "real" John was a very nice man. He loved his dogs and was in this for all the right reasons. I didn't see this coming or else would have called him and told him what his friendship meant. Very, very sad news.
> 
> Rest Well John
> 
> M


Many true statements in Miriam's post. The "real life" John was a very helpful man who truly loved his dogs and enjoyed the training and running in both field trials and even hunt tests. 

The pup that I raised for John was always special to me and John always made sure to take Annie out of her box so that I could love on her, even if he was at a training day, hunt test or field trial. He was proud of each and every accomplishment he had with his dogs....not so much because of being boastful but because of how much he cared about them.

His passing is very sad news.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Very sad news indeed. RIP John.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Godspeed John.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow. I thought John would give us all a few more months or even years before we posted these comments.

To John's family and friends, I am deeply sorry.

To John, you son of a buck, you really made my RTF experience a treat. You really made me think. You really opened my eyes and my mind to the concept of acceptance and passion.

There was a time when I was furious with John Fallon the pot stirrer on the internet. John Fallon had the unique place on RTF as having been booted from the resource more than once. John had a way of reading me, Chris Atkinson, better than most of us will ever read our dogs. John contacted me privately and agreed, just enough, to "try" to cooperate on RTF enough to be reinstated. I always have, and always will reinstate a "banned" user when they contact me and sincerely communicate about what's been written and what they seek.

After many months of being reinstated on RTF as an active poster, John judged a trial and had to deal with some serious poor sportsmanship and negativity. It was posted against him, and about his trial, although in a generic sense. Through some dialogue with the club, I'd learned that "one of the judges" was having some comfort and health problems. I probed a bit more and learned that John Fallon had a "sore throat" but it was much more than that.

I realized, as winter of 2012 gave way to Spring of 2013 that John Fallon was absent on RTF. I had been thinking about the way a crybaby slammed him on the internet and that I'd heard he had health problems. The retriever community was totally mum about his situation. I called him one day (I wound up keeping his contact info after some spirited dialogue in the past). 

John answered, sounding tired, and surprised. His esophagus was in bad shape with a seriously progressing cancer. He was evaluating the options - a serious surgery, chemo and radiation, or all of these in some combination. 

I was very pleased to be part of a "networking" deal where John could connect with some other icons of our sport, who happen to be cancer survivors. 

John confided in me that he "just wanted to see his 70th birthday". He and I stayed in touch throughout his chemo treatments and discussed on more than one occasion his data gathering to decide on surgery or no surgery. 

John made it through the chemo and treatments. He made it past his 70th birthday. He made it through some major discomfort and weight loss. He got through his non-combative internet phase and came out the other side. He was feeling better, done with treatments, did NOT do the surgery, and was back debating on RTF.

For me, I no longer was angered by John's debating. I smiled when I saw what John wrote. We did not talk quite as frequently, but I felt a strong mutual respect and friendship with him. 

I regret never meeting John Fallon in person. I hope that John's dogs are being taken care of by a trusted custodian. I did not know John well, but I do believe that he could care less about his "stuff" or his financial property. I do believe that John Fallon cared about his dogs - deeply. And I hope that John is now at peace and is satisfied that his dogs are happy and well cared-for. 

Every one of us dog folks deserves to have young dogs that make us happy as we depart this life as we know it. The dogs deserve to have a backup plan, so that if they outlive us, despite their keeping us young and focused on the good side of life here, they are healthy and content when we pass.

John Fallon, I believe you were a good man. I enjoyed you. I consider you a friend. I will miss the phone conversations we had. 

I am so glad that last Spring, as I drove from a trial (which some here would say I was not qualified to judge  ) to the hotel, I chose to call John Fallon at home and ask about that "sore throat".

Here is a learning: Life is too short to hate. Life is too short to hold grudges. IF we take time to communicate and reach out to our nemeses, we may just find that we are more alike than we realize.

May God Bless you John Fallon. I lay my head on a hotel pillow for a couple hours this morning, in sadness....

Sincerely, Chris Atkinson


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr Fallon,
Thanks for sharing some time during our conversations.
See you a little further on down the road.

PEACE!

Stan b


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

My Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Mr. Fallon. There will be a lot less entertainment here without you. You will be missed.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Wow. I thought John would give us all a few more months or even years before we posted these comments.
> 
> To John's family and friends, I am deeply sorry.
> 
> ...


That's a a nice tribute Chris. I didn't know him, I saw his posts from time to time and liked what I read. Its obvious he will be missed by many.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Rest in peace. My condolences to those that loved him.


----------



## Old Coot (Mar 9, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Wow. I thought John would give us all a few more months or even years before we posted these comments.
> 
> To John's family and friends, I am deeply sorry.
> 
> ...


Thank You for all the kind words and please know his training partner of 20 years, Patty Jordan, and I will be will be bringing Indy and Belle home to live with us. We will be posting more soon but we are devastated and trying to process the fact that John will no longer be here, irritating and cracking us up at the same time. Thanks again Chris


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Wonderful story Chris. Thanks for sharing. That is what makes RTF a community of friends-even if some of us are long distant!


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

John was the spice in our chili pot of life here on RTF. God Speed John, you are in the Lords loving arms free of pain or cancer. May he live on through his dogs and run bold straight blinds in his honor.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Wow, these posts are always a shock and always heartbreaking...
My condolences to his family and all who knew him. It sounds like he was a real stand up guy!


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Very saddened by this. I too only knew John through RTF. I enjoyed his perspective on most things and look forward to meeting him on the other side. Prayers sent for his family, friends, and dogs.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

We need a new Chef in the kitchen to stir the pot. rest in peace John.


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this, really enjoyed the debates he would get into here on the RTF.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

This is so sad. I am glad that he made it passed his 70 birthday for John and for us. I hope that he did not suffer too much. 
Now we will be thinking "What Would Fallon Say", and honestly not be able to come up with the answer.
Colleen


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

I was lucky to have met John in person. Several years ago, he asked me to judge for Del Bay at their fall HT. I agree with others that he was fun to be around in person. It was one of my most memorable judging assignments, and I have him to thank for that opportunity, and a wonderful weekend due to the efforts of the rest of that wonderful club.

As recently as a couple weeks ago we were sparring on an RTF thread. It feels very strange to know that was the last time we'll get to do so. Like Chris, John angered me at times, but he always made me think hard about whatever it was that we disagreed on at the time and I never felt that I was being personally attacked. That, to me , is the definition of a good argument.

So, Godspeed John! I'll miss you!-Paul


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear of John's passing. RIP John, you will be missed.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

God Bless you John and keep you.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Well that's just terrible. I had no clue about his health issues. Sorry to hear this & may the family/friends find comfort in this time of grief. God bless.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh my sorry to hear, rest in peace John.
Odd, I was headed to VA Hospital yesterday which is near John's home and though of stopping by but did not.
The dozen or so years I knew John he was fighting one serious health issue or another and kept on going. He had a unique wit and intelect.
He also was not a fan of wash outs and had a good number of dogs he cared for.
Take care John.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Breck said:


> He also was not a fan of wash outs and had a good number of dogs he cared for.


This, indeed. To his detractors here, of whom there were a few, he would never have let fly with "to hell with 'em," but I bet he might say now "to *heaven* with 'em" - which would mean reconnecting with John Fallon where all good dogmen go.

He was a hero for me if only for how he managed to get so many d*mned dogs into one Suburban. But he was also as generous with advice and insight about retriever training as any newcomer to the hallowed ground of the C&D Canal could ask for.

MG


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

My condolences to John's family and friends, it was a shock to see this. Very sad and I'm sorry he had such painful health issues. Good on his friends who are taking his dogs, what a tribute and lovely thing to do, I'm sure he was relieved to know that.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Chris

What a wonderfully written tribute to Mr Fallon.

I will miss reading Fallons posts. I dis agreed with him often,, God knows he slapped Gooser around on many occasion,,,but I like that..

Prayers sent Mr Fallon.. Rest with no pain or worry.

Gooser


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Gooser I agree w/you - Chris your words were well chosen. This should be reminder to all of us that this thing we do is a "GAME!" Once it goes beyond that and it consumes you to the point of bitterness and unreasonableness is the time for your timeout and mirror reflection. RIP


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

My sincere condolences to John's family and friends, especially to you Old Coot and Patty Jordan for taking care of his beloved dogs. I was fortunate to meet John a few years ago, when our clubs were trying to work out conflicting hunt test dates. I'd only known him from RTF so when he left a message on my voicemail to call him I was very curious and surprised to find the most polite, soft spoken gentleman I'd ever dealt with. We were easily able to work things out to both of our club's benefit. The next time I was running something in his area, a derby at his club, I made a point of meeting him in person. It was hard, because he's one of his club's hardest workers and always in motion so I had to chase him down. And he was just as kind and generous and personable to meet as he'd been on the phone. Not at all the abrasive pot stirrer I'd formed a mental picture of before I met him. So I became one of his biggest defenders when people would trash him over his pot stirring. But you know what? We should all be able to stir the pot as tastefully as Fallon did. He never resorted to personal insults or foul language. Whether you agreed with him or not, he'd offer up a contrary opinion which he was able to defend and made things interesting. I will miss him, and I'm so sorry I never took him up on his offer to come train at the canal.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Pot stirrers keep things interesting and make you think. 

God bless John Fallon. My condolences to all who knew and loved John, I knew he will be missed by many.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Lovely tributes by Chris A. and Julie R. 

I learned a lot from John's posts and will miss seeing them in the future.

lesa c


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> 10 years of hard core banter back and forth. I will raise a glass of the good stuff to him tonight
> 
> /Paul


Thanks for summing up my exact thoughts. I'll do the same as you.

John


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear this...sad news indeed. You will be missed, Mr. Fallon.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Sometimes a different perspective, sometimes saying only what folks would like to say but don't. Condolences to his family.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow, this is a shock. I never knew John personally, and had no idea of his health problems. He seemed like someone who would live forever. Only recently. we were bickering over some language in the rule book.

John certainly liked to "poke at the bear" and that is not always a bad thing. ;-) He kept things lively and everyone on their toes. Whenever I saw his name on a new post, I always checked in to see what he had to say. I have been on both sides of his opinions and will miss him here. 

Condolences to those who knew and loved him. We have lost too many of our "legends" here lately. RIP.

JS


----------



## rbr (Jan 14, 2004)

Rest In Peace my friend.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

My condolences to all who knew John.

I only knew him through RTF. I thank those who knew him personally for sharing what they have. It has brought an understanding about him that most of never knew.

He will be remember a being passionate about his dogs and this sport.

Tom


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Not the thread I needed to see today. John, you were a real curmudgeon, but you were ours and I will miss your banter. Our sympathy to your family and may you Rest in Peace.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Shocking! Sorry to hear and condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Mike Kempel (Jan 2, 2013)

Rest easy Mr. Fallon. Ran a few Derby's with him in the fall of 2012. I never got the chance to talk to him but he was a good handler and I learned a lot from watching him. I wish I could have had the opportunity to train with him. Will definitely miss reading his posts here on rtf.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Rest in peace John...


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

How cruel is life to be so wondrous and yet so short. Train in peace for all eternity Mr. Fallon!


----------



## BKducks (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

RIP Sir!! I will certainly miss your posts and way with words. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Rest in Peace John, I too will miss you here on RTF.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Great tribute, Chris. John was a genuine dude, and as they said in the Great Lebowsky, "the Dude Abides". 

John Fallon will be missed.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Condolences and prayers for his family and friends, he will be missed on RTF.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Sad news. Always enjoyed reading his comments. RIP Mr. Fallon...


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

His posts always made me smile and made me look beyond the original question. To his family and those that count themselves among his personal friends my sincere condolences.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

RIP Mr. Fallon


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Oh, my gosh...sorry to hear this. 

Judy


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

God bless John, his family and everyone who was close to him. He was very helpful to me and know he will be missed here.
Sincerely, 
B.J.


----------



## Linda S (Mar 15, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this. My deepest sympathy to his family and friends. I enjoyed the discussions he would start here.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i like john fallon! rip


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

RIP Mr. Fallon . A man who spoke his mind , and tried to live up to his own expectations . And that couldn't have been easy . Godspeed my friend . Wagging tails at the bridge regards......


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Been away from the computer for a couple of days and just saw this. I only knew John through RTF, but I'm saddened by this news. Sincere condolences to all who knew and loved him. It says something about him that he apparently made arrangements for his dogs to be taken care of by friends. Rest in Peace John.


----------



## amm (Jun 26, 2008)

I only met him when he came to judge for us. He loved his dogs and he was dedicated to our sport. We need more John Fallons, not one less. RIP John.

Andrea


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

To John,

I always respected your ways. Any man who will stay true to ones self, regardless of public opinion, is alright in my book. And the best part was, it didn't matter to you what was in anyone else's book. 

RIP Mr. Fallon.

I'll miss you around here.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Good bye John Fallon,God Bless.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I have been a member here for a very long time. I enjoyed Mr. Fallon's comments and participation for many years..., like many others that are "over the bridge" that have participated here and made RTF the "family" that it is, I shall miss him also....
To his family and friends, I wish strength and sympathy at his untimely passing....
He touch many lives in many different ways...a testament to a life lived and shared...
Rest in Peace John,

With Sincere Sympathy,
Earlene


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

sorry to hear the news,RIP John


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

We will miss you Mr Fallon. Rip


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

John Fallon...you will be missed. Rest in Peace, Sir!!!


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Well that God damn SOB has gone and I only just found out by coming on here! May he rest in peace! I only knew John through RTF,and we had many a discussion open and privately! If there was one thing about 'John' ! He made you ''Think''!?, and that's what I admire and like about the Man!
He was also an argumentative/debatable guy through the forum ,and for 'ME'! That made me


----------



## ARW (Apr 4, 2014)

I had the pleasure to work for John while in college and those days were truly some of my fondest college memories. Rest in peace John.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

That is very sad to hear. My condolences to his family and friends. I sure liked John. He added spice to the conversation and made you think about stuff a little deeper. I had the pleasure of meeting John and exchanging small chit chat at ribbon ceremonies and in and round the gallery And I ran a couple of trials under him.. He set up some concepts that were new to me. I was probably to green to have seen them before. To this day I still think of him when I set up those concepts in training. ,, You will be missed but not forgotten.

Rest in Peace John

Pete


----------



## Old Coot (Mar 9, 2008)

A note from Patty Jordan

John's passing was a shock to our group, especially me. I always saw John as one of the strongest men that I knew, even sick, he was always out training or working, so I never thought he would leave anytime soon. I was sadly wrong. If I had known he was leaving, I might have said, John, remember when this started and we were a lot younger but no less passionate about our dogs than we are now. We saw each other through a lot. A lot of new beginnings with puppy raising, training, trialing them until the end of the road would come, and we would see each other through that. 

John always pushed for all of us to do better, be nicer, and care more about each other. He was proud of his training group, and always would be part of every trial, whether he was there or not. He gave us a lot to laugh about, even more to think about.

To John's RTF family, Thank You for the beautiful words about John, especially you Chris Atkinson. Our group knows the history, your letter could not be more spot on. It brought such humor and comfort to his family.

Yep, if I knew John was leaving I would have said Thank You for being my mentor, my training partner, part of my family, and for 20 years of a great friendship. You are a very good man, John Fallon, I will always love you and most of all Thank You for twenty years of never boring.


----------



## Old Coot (Mar 9, 2008)

Well John, i'm lost my friend. I can't drive up the lane without looking for your truck. What are we going to do?

I remember the first time I joined the group you had just had hip surgery and were out training. It was hot as the devil and you were asleep on the line in a big white knit sweater,,,and i've been confused ever since. How will we go on? No more standing on the line thinking WTH is John doing? No more set ups that flummoxed everyone but you and maybe 2 dogs out of 20. No more "see that blade of grass?" trying to point out where you want me to set up a mark in a MASSIVE FIELD OF GRASS! No more of everybody picking up at the line to see your truck start moving, newbies asking what's John doing, well, we are moving or done for the day, wait and see. No more voice over my massive marine radios, which you loved, championing a dogs work when you felt the handler was not being fair to the dog. No more,,,everything,, I will miss everything.

On a personal note, after Curtis died, the pain in your eyes, the way you, Patty and Bozie let me in, gave me purpose and made me stronger is why my love for you is deep and lasting. You jackass, can't believe it. Rest easy my dear friend, we'll take it from here,,,

God Bless, 
Lee Holcombe


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

You stayed true and consistent...definitely one of life's characters - RIP John.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

There is something nice about these tributes to John. I can't explain it. But knowing John in person I'm glad he is getting all this tribute. Yes he stirred the pot but everyone here saw the man for who he really was. Your tribute to him is a tribute to all of you and the type of people you are. John you always showed kindness to me and gave me good advice when running my dog.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The admirers and friends of John Fallon are working on a little tribute to John Fallon in The Retriever News.

Chris

Edit: It will be hard not to put in that tribute that John Fallon never met an argument that he didn't win (in his mind) but I don't think it will say that.

John Fallon did not want his cancer to be discussed at length on this forum. Some probably read last Summer that John was conquering a "health issue". John was brave. John did not want RTF members to generate drama over his cancer. He had it, he was dealing with it, and that was that. 

He preferred to spend time with his dogs, enjoying his training partners and their days afield. Win or lose, was not that important to John. What was important was that it be "right". 

Many of us struggled to understand what was "right" for John - or to find ways to agree (or not) with John around what was right. 

As one of my closest training partners told me on the day John died, "John Fallon left us feeling that he stuck up for what was right and he never lost an argument."

In the last few days, I've made some new friends - Patty and Lee, whom I did not know before. It's been a big learning for me. What I've learned is that this training group was made up of folks who love their dogs and love each other. 

Know what? That's a lot more important than a blue ribbon on the wall...


 I miss you John - you jackass.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just opened my May retriever News.

Page 7, top right corner.

John, I hope you're winning an argument today somewhere, you son of a gun...

I know you believe you're right. 

I hear your dogs are being well taken care of while you're apart.

My contacts are foggy right now.

- janitor


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I just opened my May retriever News.
> 
> Page 7, top right corner.
> 
> ...


It is a nice tribute and I was glad to see where his dogs were. I always wonder what happens to them.

lesa c


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Anyone who didn't know John before surely knows him now, thanks to the tributes posted here.

I remember many multiple back-and-forths with John over the years. I need to go back and read them and remember that his passion for the sport far outweighed his curmudgeonly manner. I always felt that he was deeper than his manner portrayed, that he truly loved the game and the dog work and probably felt it was his duty to help keep folks "honest" relative to discussions about the sport, however convoluted his point of view might have been.

Glad you're pain free, John...and thanks for being a part of the sport.

k g


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I just opened my May retriever News.
> 
> Page 7, top right corner.
> 
> ...


For those of us who don't get the Retriever News, is this something that can be scanned and posted here if not a copyright violation?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

HuntinDawg said:


> For those of us who don't get the Retriever News, is this something that can be scanned and posted here if not a copyright violation?


The below is a scan of the proof that I received from Sara Sommerfield at the RN back when the obituary was being created. I thought Sara did a great job with it.

In general, I'd offer that one ALWAYS get approval before posting anything scanned from the Retriever News. I did get permission for this one below.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> The below is a scan of the proof that I received from Sara Sommerfield at the RN back when the obituary was being created. I thought Sara did a great job with it.
> 
> In general, I'd offer that one ALWAYS get approval before posting anything scanned from the Retriever News. I did get permission for this one below.
> 
> View attachment 18304


Nicely done. Thanks for posting it Chris.


----------

